
Yahoo Wants “It’s You” To Be Theirs - jasonlbaptiste
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/08/yahoo-trademark-2/
======
jasonlbaptiste
Someone played the "how many MBAs and buzzwords does it take to make something
with no meaning" game.

------
plinkplonk
Yahoo has gone completely mad. Instead of focussing on delighting customers
and building a technical edge over their competitors, they are into marketing
campaigns and MBA buzzwords these days. Do they still have 350+ Vice
Presidents I wonder?

